# Cost to lift house and put in new foundation



## ivanator

I had an engineer out to look at our sloping house. He said it's likely we'd need a new foundation, and the cost would be around 100K. 

I was thinking maybe 50K. I'm thinking house lifting and excavation would be 15K and basement footings and walls, with no floor, would be 25K-30K. Misc. permits and stuff would be another 5K-10K. 

This is in Minneapolis, and the house is a 4700 sq. ft., 2.5 story, 1886 house. The basement is about 30 ft x 48 ft


----------



## AGWhitehouse

$100k doesn't sounds ridiculous in my mind...That house is huge, heavy, old, and quite a liability...get at least 3 real quotes from certified contractors if you want to know who's right/wrong. You won't find answers any better than this here...


----------



## GottaFixIt

Don't forget to factor in the inevitable damages to plaster, etc...

Beautiful house, BTW.


----------



## AGWhitehouse

GottaFixIt said:


> Don't forget to factor in the inevitable damages to plaster, etc...
> 
> Beautiful house, BTW.


There are a ton of "hidden costs" associate with this kind of job. Just to list a few:
1) You have to disconnect and safe off all power, plumbing, and phone, data, etc.
2) You have to reconnect all items in #1 after reset
3) Essentially you be building 2 new foundations as the first will be a temporary foundation to support the house while you excavate, form, pour, etc.
4) Excavation has a premium attached as machine clearances are negligable and some will have to be done by hand
5) You will likely need hired engineering drawing and/or oversight to obtain permits.
6) Repairing those inevitable interior cracks as GottaFixIt noted
7) Repairing exterior as required if siding has to be removed to install code required hurrican strapping.

Hence why you need a real quote...


----------



## titanoman

I'm curious where you got those numbers.
My Grandmother had a new foundation put under her house-they raised it 6 feet- and by the time they did all repairs to the sheetrock and basically re-hanging all the doors and what have you it was over $125k.
About the same size as your house it sounds like.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## metal

Wow, sounds like a lot to me. See if you can have it contracted out separated. What I mean is, find a company that will lift and move the house, and another for the concrete work. Might save you some money.


----------



## cleveman

2004 I did one 24x46. It was 7,000 to lift and drop. The new footings and basement walls and tiling and waterproofing was maybe 12,000. I had three window wells built in for 5x5 windows, plus an exterior access with sloping walls coming out. I think the excavation was probably $3,000. I poured the floor and finished the whole basement later. I figure I had $25,000 in the project after paying for the lift/drop, basement footings and walls, excavation, and cost of concrete only for the floor. 

Then I started finishing.

This is an excellent time to get yourself into a nice, modern basement. Don't be afraid to raise the grade of the house, give yourself plenty of windows and exterior access doorway. Put a basement area under your porches while you are at it. Give yourself a 9' ceiling if you like. Another thing to think of is to leave a brick ledge below grade.

Get it insulated nicely and you will thank yourself every day for doing this project.

If the grade allows it, I would recommend to people to put a garage in their basement as well, or a big walk-out.

The sky is the limit. If you want to spend $100,000, you're going to have to use your imagination.


----------



## ivanator

I've done another rehab (gutting, wiring, plumbing, framing, finish carpentry. This is obviously on a much larger scale. I would only hire for the engineering specs, the lift and excavation, the new footings and foundation, the disconnect and reconnect. I would not hire anyone to do any repairs such as plaster. In other words, I'm not a homeowner who is looking for a turnkey solution, where the wifey, kids and me get take out and wimper about the mess and noise. Currently we only live in part of the house, as I'm cleaning up from a previous owners partial gutting.

I'd gotten quotes from house movers in the area (not a written bid) for house lifting and excavation of a different house we looked at two years ago, and they were around $13,000 to $15,000 to lift, excavate, hold while foundation poured, and put house back down.

I was shocked at the 100K figure, and I've been doing web searches for several hours trying to get an idea.


----------



## Daniel Holzman

This is a typical "how much will it cost" question. But this one has a twist. You hired (I assume you paid the engineer) to develop a report and estimate the cost to rebuild the foundation. So you get an estimate of $100K. Then you state 

_I was thinking maybe 50K. I'm thinking house lifting and excavation would be 15K and basement footings and walls, with no floor, would be 25K-30K. Misc. permits and stuff would be another 5K-10K. _

So where did you get these numbers? Are you a cost estimator by trade? A contractor? Or are these revealed truth from God? You do not believe your engineer? But you will believe figures thrown out by an internet chat group?


----------



## ivanator

Hi Dan,

I didn't hire the engineer. They came out to look at the house, then they would draw up a proposal for what they would like to do: soil borings, document this or that, etc. ( I haven't gotten that proposal yet). I was hoping I would hire them to draw up specs for shoring up the house. They said it likely needed a new foundation.

We were looking at buying a different old house two years ago, and I spoke with some house movers who quoted me their prices for lift and excavate, which was around $13K to $15K.

I'm hoping to hear from people who did it or from people who know of it from working on it.


----------



## 95025

ivanator said:


> I had an engineer out to look at our sloping house. He said it's likely we'd need a new foundation, and the cost would be around 100K.
> 
> I was thinking maybe 50K. I'm thinking house lifting and excavation would be 15K and basement footings and walls, with no floor, would be 25K-30K. Misc. permits and stuff would be another 5K-10K.
> 
> This is in Minneapolis, and the house is a 4700 sq. ft., 2.5 story, 1886 house. The basement is about 30 ft x 48 ft



Holy cow, that's a BEAUTIFUL house!

My sons & their families live in NE Minneapolis. Is that anywhere near you?


----------



## EvilNCarnate

Daniel Holzman said:


> This is a typical "how much will it cost" question. But this one has a twist. You hired (I assume you paid the engineer) to develop a report and estimate the cost to rebuild the foundation. So you get an estimate of $100K. Then you state
> 
> _I was thinking maybe 50K. I'm thinking house lifting and excavation would be 15K and basement footings and walls, with no floor, would be 25K-30K. Misc. permits and stuff would be another 5K-10K. _
> 
> So where did you get these numbers? Are you a cost estimator by trade? A contractor? Or are these revealed truth from God? You do not believe your engineer? But you will believe figures thrown out by an internet chat group?


Maybe he was hoping someone on the internet chat group would have been down this road and be able to give some costs that they incurred, some advice from their experience and then he could relate that data to his. Take the sqft, labor costs per region variation, issues incurred, variations in practice, years since and inflation, cost of materials and tools. Its easy enough to approximate the cost, already in this thread he has had data showing if he lets all the work be done by contractors it could easily cost this much, at the same time he has data saying if he does some work, plays foreman, hires and manages the companies on his own he could save some money. God forbid he not take 1 persons word as the end all be all for pricing and ask for some guidance from other like minded individuals to see if he should lean more towards the conclusion that the inspector is just looking at making a big buck on a job that should cost half.

Beautiful place by the way, at least from our view.


----------



## 95025

Daniel Holzman said:


> This is a typical "how much will it cost" question. But this one has a twist. You hired (I assume you paid the engineer) to develop a report and estimate the cost to rebuild the foundation. So you get an estimate of $100K. Then you state
> 
> _I was thinking maybe 50K. I'm thinking house lifting and excavation would be 15K and basement footings and walls, with no floor, would be 25K-30K. Misc. permits and stuff would be another 5K-10K. _
> *
> So where did you get these numbers? Are you a cost estimator by trade? A contractor? Or are these revealed truth from God? You do not believe your engineer? But you will believe figures thrown out by an internet chat group?*


Wow. Classy.


----------



## 95025

ivanator said:


> I'd gotten quotes from house movers in the area (not a written bid) for house lifting and excavation of a different house we looked at two years ago, and they were around $13,000 to $15,000 to lift, excavate, hold while foundation poured, and put house back down.
> 
> I was shocked at the 100K figure, and I've been doing web searches for several hours trying to get an idea.


I'm guessing here, because I'm not a licensed professional. But...

$13-$15, two years ago, for a smaller house would probably mean at least $25,000 for this one.

About 12 years ago, a good buddy of mine had a basement dug & poured for his house. It was over $30,000 for a MUCH smaller house, and it was new construction, so they were able to bring in the big equipment rather than work under a house. I could easily foresee the footings, basement floor & walls being $50,000 - $75,000 for this house.


$100,000 doesn't seem out of the question to me. It sucks to be looking at that much, but I hope you (or somebody) does the work. That's a gorgeous house, and it'd be a shame to let it deteriorate!


----------



## CoconutPete

First of all: That's a beautiful house!

I'm a little confused. I don't know anything about moving/lifting houses etc, so maybe that's it - but where exactly did you get $50K from? I mean this is a HARD thing to compare to what your neighbor paid?

Where are you located? There is a house for sale right down the street from me here in CT, it's a 1900 Victorian. They picked it up and moved it back maybe 250 feet to make room for condos since it was a GIANT lot, but it was such a unique experience to walk around in a perfectly square/level/plumb/dry basement with brand new electrical/plumbing/heating etc. of a house that's over 100 years old. It completely changed the house given the massive amount of storage and expansion capabilities down there.


----------



## jomama45

I've worked on some underpins in the past, and I could see that one easily topping $100K, especially in the city........


----------



## AndyGump

If that gorgeous house was around here in So. Cal. the lift would be a min. of 30k. Probably more. There is a huge amount of liability in this kind of project.

I have had several houses moved and/or lifted when I was doing the GC thing so I do speak from some experience.
The lift can be accomplished with little damage to the plaster walls inside if done right and you can still live in the house during all the construction.
Also be forewarned that your landscaping is going to take a real beating with all the heavy equipment coming in to do the lift.

Andy.


----------



## titanoman

AndyGump said:


> If that gorgeous house was around here in So. Cal. the lift would be a min. of 30k. Probably more. There is a huge amount of liability in this kind of project.
> 
> I have had several houses moved and/or lifted when I was doing the GC thing so I do speak from some experience.
> The lift can be accomplished with little damage to the plaster walls inside if done right and you can still live in the house during all the construction.
> Also be forewarned that your landscaping is going to take a real beating with all the heavy equipment coming in to do the lift.
> 
> Andy.


The heavy equipment that lifted my grandmothers house (N. Cal) was 100 feet away, with a lot of hoses going to a lot (about 30) of air jacks.
That was 50 grand, the foundation another 50, and 25 in misc. remodeling and landscaping. 
Surprisingly little footprint from heavy equipment.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Red Squirrel

Wow and I thought me needing to redo the seal and weeping tiles around my foundation was a big project. 

I guess what you need to ask yourself is how much is that house worth? I'm going to guess close to the million mark. That's a really nice big house! So tearing it down and starting over is not an option. Though that's probably what Holmes on Holmes would do in this situation, and I'm sure there's mold in there somewhere... tear it out and redo it! LOL

I suppose a risky but cheaper way would be to dig up the existing foundation in small sections. But that's a lot of risk.... Basically you'd dig a hole maybe 10 feet, take out 10 feet of foundation, pour new in place, and move around. The issue with this is you'd have lot of joints and the house would drop maybe an inch or so gradually and unequally. Concrete poured against solid concrete does not really created a seal either. Then again, it's not any different than cinder blocks, I guess. The tricky part is the footing though, you can't really get away with pouring that in sections, at least I don't think so. Or the sections would need to not line up with the wall sections. Kinda hard to do it that way one part at a time.

I'm no engineer, I'm just throwing that idea out there, it's probably a really bad idea. But might spark better ones?


----------



## ivanator

I had a house movers out to bid on just jacking the East side of the house. It's settled 9 inches over a 16 ft span. Those bids were all (I mean all 5 of them) $6,000 for jacking and holding. 

I guess, in my mind (and granted, I'm not all that experienced with this sort of thing, which is why I'm soliciting others folks perspective) I'm wondering where all that cost goes. I see starkly disparate opinions, from folks who replied that they've actually done it for what I think it would cost, such as cleveman, to other folks who insist it's a 100K job.

This house needs a lot of work.The inside has been mucked up by too many folks doing too many different things. I can't really, seriously, do what I want to do until it's relatively level. 

And yes, North East Minneapolis is nearby - 5 miles. I'm there all the time, as that's where the architectural salvage shops are.


----------



## Red Squirrel

The cost is mostly labor and liability. It's a pretty big and risky job. If something happens, either their fault, or just a freak accident, then I'm guessing they'll pay for all damages, which could potentially be a whole new house depending how catastrophic it is. So that's probably why it's so expensive. They need enough money in the bank to cover such an event.


----------



## robertcdf

Red Squirrel said:


> The cost is mostly labor and *liability*. It's a pretty big and risky job. If something happens, either their fault, or just a freak accident, then I'm guessing they'll pay for all damages, which could potentially be a whole new house depending how catastrophic it is. So that's probably why it's so expensive. They need enough money in the bank to cover such an event.


There I fixed it.


----------



## robertcdf

I should back that up with the next best thing... EXPERIENCE!


----------



## picflight

I think you can get a whole house for $100k in MN?

Post pictures of progress when you get started with the project.


----------



## mae-ling

As others have said best thing to do is get 3 quoates from local contractors, Make sure they are quoting the same thing.
Too often I have seen people go with a cheaper quote for the "same thing". But it is not.


----------



## CoconutPete

picflight said:


> I think you can get a whole house for $100k in MN?
> 
> Post pictures of progress when you get started with the project.


You can get a whole house for 100K in Connecticut too, but it won't look like his house.......


----------



## 95025

picflight said:


> I think you can get a whole house for $100k in MN?
> 
> Post pictures of progress when you get started with the project.


There is a HUGE difference between rural Minnesota, and the Minneapolis area.


----------



## WillK

So, I have 2 different quotes for 2 different aspects of my house's foundation. A *VERY* big difference is the fact that I am on a crawlspace and do not have intentions of changing - as much as I'd like to, and as much as not having a basement would put me at a disadvantage in a future sale.

The first quote, which I intend to hire, is for lifting, digging and pouring a foundation wall at the perimeter of the house. The quote is for $10,000. My house is overall about 40' x 24', and I don't have a proper foundation.

My house's original construction was in 1917, and the house was originally 24x24. Another 10' was added at the back and 8' at the front for a porch which at some point was enclosed (I don't think it was originally constructed as enclosed, neither am I certain if the porch was part of the original house). The 10' added on back was done in 1942. The original house had a triple 2x6 beam in the center which is supported by columns of loose cement blocks on spread footings. The rest of the house is supported by columns of loose cement blocks sitting directly on dirt.

Back to the second quote, seperate project - As an interim/supplemental step, I have had plans made from an engineer to add beams of triple 2x10 supported by 6x6 posts on 24"x24"x10" spread footings. This is a project I had specified with the intent of doing it myself, but someone was leaving flyers in the neighborhood so I asked them to quote, and their quote for this project was $20,000. I would pay it, I just can't - and I'm finding I'm able to plug along on my own, and by the time I get to the point I'd be able to pay for it I'll be done.

I did ask my cement guy who will be doing the foundation about a basement, and $100k sounds like a typical ballpark - not that I got into specifics in the conversation I had, but just based on our cost-benefit discussion. A lot of that has to do with the fact that the house I'm starting with probably belongs in a dumpster as-is.


----------



## robertcdf

Let us know how that all works out... Sounds to me about a week into the project the contractor walks because he underbid it so bad, but i've been wrong in the past.


----------



## ivanator

*House has been lifted to level and new block foundation is in*

I ended up replacing a section of the foundation that was crawl space. I/3 of the house had a crawl space, and the stone foundation only went 24 inches below grade, instead of the required 42 inches. There was no footing. It was also put on really organic soil, which ended up running about 3-4 feet below grade in some spots.

So I had this part of the house lifted to level. It had settled 8 inches over 16 feet. The foundation was excavated and a new block foundation was put in, full basement height with proper footings. 

This has all come in at 1/10th the possible cost tossed about by the engineer who came out to take a look. No general contractor, no engineer.


----------



## cleveman

congratulations.


----------



## Canarywood1

ivanator said:


> I ended up replacing a section of the foundation that was crawl space. I/3 of the house had a crawl space, and the stone foundation only went 24 inches below grade, instead of the required 42 inches. There was no footing. It was also put on really organic soil, which ended up running about 3-4 feet below grade in some spots.
> 
> So I had this part of the house lifted to level. It had settled 8 inches over 16 feet. The foundation was excavated and a new block foundation was put in, full basement height with proper footings.
> 
> This has all come in at 1/10th the possible cost tossed about by the engineer who came out to take a look. No general contractor, no engineer.


 
Yup,all those engineer types do like to throw out big numbers,congratulations on the job,nicely done.


----------



## dabeleg13

*Here is your answer you want.*

Don't listen to any of these idiots on this page. They have no clue what they are talking about.

To lift a house, it's all about the dimensions. Doesn't matter how heavy it is or anything. The second thing is the basement and where the lift equipment needs to lift from. Concrete basement, means that it prolly will crack with the weight of the house.

To life a basement it should only cost 10-15K Depends on the size, yours will be anywhere from 12-15K. That is lifting and excavating to make a new basement or doing any extra work with moving the dirt or debris under the house out, to build the new foundation. Not the issues

The issue if finding a good masonry contractor who can work with your foundation. When it is lifted, if they need to post new wood planks, that will cost you $2,000-$5,000. That is where your house will attach to the actual new foundation, concrete.

The actual process of putting up the wall is what gets tricky. With whatever drains you chose, concrete, rocks, concrete flood finishing the walls with drywall etc. It can run you up to 10-20K. Remember you might need to run new elec, plumbing and such. If some of it needs to be fixed, might as well push in the extra cash to get it all done and not have to worry about anything for a LONG ASS TIME. lol

But the return of all this, refinance the house, will be great. Say this house was worth 100K. Doing the new basement, plumbing, elec, foundation. Will bring this house 100% above the rate. You're refinance will get you @80% $80,000 in pocket. which pays off the bills that you had to do the work and 30K extra to pay back towards the house.

****, might as well take that extra cash and put in new windows, insulation, drywall, paint, bathroom, kitchen supplies. Guess what, that refinance goes up again another 20%. It's all a win win game when you fix up a home. It's up to you if you want to spend the time to do the work and be amazed at how will it will look after it's done  

A lift and escalation should NEVER take over a week. the foundation itself, should never take more than 2 weeks. Setting flooring, tiles, block wall, new wood (if needed), inspection and set the house back down on it.

Good Luck. Hope that my response helped, since the idiots in here didn't really have anything knowledgeable to say.


----------



## AndyGump

dabeleg13 said:


> Don't listen to any of these idiots on this page. They have no clue what they are talking about.
> 
> To lift a house, it's all about the dimensions. Doesn't matter how heavy it is or anything. The second thing is the basement and where the lift equipment needs to lift from. Concrete basement, means that it prolly will crack with the weight of the house.
> 
> To life a basement it should only cost 10-15K Depends on the size, yours will be anywhere from 12-15K. That is lifting and excavating to make a new basement or doing any extra work with moving the dirt or debris under the house out, to build the new foundation. Not the issues
> 
> The issue if finding a good masonry contractor who can work with your foundation. When it is lifted, if they need to post new wood planks, that will cost you $2,000-$5,000. That is where your house will attach to the actual new foundation, concrete.
> 
> The actual process of putting up the wall is what gets tricky. With whatever drains you chose, concrete, rocks, concrete flood finishing the walls with drywall etc. It can run you up to 10-20K. Remember you might need to run new elec, plumbing and such. If some of it needs to be fixed, might as well push in the extra cash to get it all done and not have to worry about anything for a LONG ASS TIME. lol
> 
> But the return of all this, refinance the house, will be great. Say this house was worth 100K. Doing the new basement, plumbing, elec, foundation. Will bring this house 100% above the rate. You're refinance will get you @80% $80,000 in pocket. which pays off the bills that you had to do the work and 30K extra to pay back towards the house.
> 
> ****, might as well take that extra cash and put in new windows, insulation, drywall, paint, bathroom, kitchen supplies. Guess what, that refinance goes up again another 20%. It's all a win win game when you fix up a home. It's up to you if you want to spend the time to do the work and be amazed at how will it will look after it's done
> 
> A lift and escalation should NEVER take over a week. the foundation itself, should never take more than 2 weeks. Setting flooring, tiles, block wall, new wood (if needed), inspection and set the house back down on it.
> 
> Good Luck. Hope that my response helped, since the idiots in here didn't really have anything knowledgeable to say.


I find it funny that a smart guy like you didn't notice that the OP already has the project done.

I guess that is something that only an idiot would notice though.

Andy.


----------



## GBrackins

Andy,

you buying what he's selling????? LOL


----------



## paintdrying

This post revival is exactly on time for a project I am working on. Thanks for the help, people of the past.


----------



## GBrackins

Good Luck mj


----------



## wamovers

House Lifting Cost 

Generally speaking, you can hope to spend anyplace amongst $30,000 and $100,000. We will address this in a moment, however the wide range is because of the bunch of components that influence the last cost, (for example, house size and establishment status). Besides, dissimilar to cover cleaning experts, there is no set range for work with respect to raising a house. A few organizations may charge $5,000 in labor, while others may charge $10,000. Obviously, the genius you contract will assume a major part in your home jacking cost. 
*
Raising A House Cost Factors *

There are various components that can raise or lower your aggregate cost. Those elements include: 

*Size of House 

Number of Floors 

Status of House 

Status of Foundation 

Time 

Grants 

Work 

Obligation 

Arranging 

Different 

Size of House *

To nothing unexpected, the bigger your home or more it measures, the more confused the procedure moves toward becoming. Fortunately, most house raising organizations can give you a harsh gauge in view of your area. 

*Number of Floors *

More stories implies more weight to raise. More weight requires more geniuses and heavier hardware. Accordingly, a two-story home will quite often cost more to raise than a one-story home. 
*
Status of House *

On the off chance that your home simply overflowed, odds are, there is some harm to the base floor. Regardless of whether it be underneath the house, inside your home's establishment, drywall, and so on, lifting a harmed house is more muddled that a strong house. Much the same as moving a broken mirror, you must be significantly more cautious to not further harm the house. Indeed, more regularly the not, the lifting organization will require repairs before raising the house. As you can obviously observe, every one of these variables will raise your aggregate home lifting cost. 

*Status of Foundation* 

On the off chance that the reason you're lifting your house is a harmed establishment, it might be because of poor soil or ground development. In case you're not transporting your home, at that point you'll have to secure your new establishment with helical or solid wharfs. This cost is likewise managed by the size and weight of the structure. Helical wharfs are less expensive than cement, and this choice is a considerably more moderate decision than transporting the home to another area.


----------

